
Anssi Vanjoki, Nokia’s smartphone champion, resigns one day before Nokia World - davidw
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/09/13/anssi-vanjoki-nokias-smartphone-champion-resigns-one-day-before-nokia-world/
======
rakkhi
Does this mean the writing on the wall and that Nokia will eventually move to
Aandroid? What does it mean for Meego? I was really looking forward to see
whether it could take on iOs and Android.

Of course Blackberry and Windows phone 7 I am already writing off.

~~~
blub
Moving to Android would still be a bad strategy in my opinion. But a Windows
Phone doesn't seem out of the question now that S.Elop is CEO.

~~~
rakkhi
Moving to Windows phone could be worse than even trying to make Meego work in
my opinion

